# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الامازيغي  اصل الامازيغ الحقيقي

## warez lahlou

كلمة أمازيغ مفرد تجمع على "إيمازيغن" ومؤنثه "تمازغيت" وجمع المؤنث "تمازغيين". ويحمل هذا اللفظ في اللغة الأمازيغية معنى الإنسان الحر النبيل أو ابن البلد وصاحب الأرض، وتعني صيغة الفعل منه غزا أو أغار، ويجعلها بعضهم نسبة لأبيهم الأول "مازيغ". 
وقد وردت كلمة "مازيغ" في نقوش المصريين القدماء وعند كتاب اليونان والرومان وغيرهم من الشعوب القديمة التي عاصرت الأمازيغيين. 
وتختلف اللهجات ذات الأصول الأمازيغية في نطق هذا اللفظ فهو عند طوارق مالي "أيموهاغ" بقلب الزاي هاء، وعند طوارق منحنى نهر النيجر الغربي "إيموشاغ"، أما في أغاديس بالنيجر فينطقونه "إيماجيغن"، والمقصود بجميع هذه التصحيفات إنما هو "أمازيغ". 
أما اسم البربر أو البرابرة فأصله لاتيني ويعني المتوحشين أو الهمجيين، ويظهر أن أول إطلاق له على السكان الأصليين لهذه المنطقة كان من قبل الرومان في غزواتهم المعروفة لبلدان حوض البحر الأبيض المتوسط. وشاع إطلاق لفظ "البربر" على ألسنة الناس، وإن كان عدد من مثقفي الأمازيغ لا يتبنى هذه التسمية ويرى فيها سلبيات عهود ظلم قديم لحق بالأمازيغي عبر التاريخ. 
وقد كان الإغريق يسمون كل من لا يتكلم الإغريقية "برباروس"، واستعاره الرومان وأطلقوه على كل الأجانب ومنهم الأمازيغ الذين كانوا خارجين تاريخيا عن سيادة الرومان، فهي تسمية جاءت من الخارح ولم يخترها الأمازيغ لأنفسهم. 
وإذا كانت دلالة مصطلح أمازيغ اللغوية تعني الرجل والإنسان الحر، فإن الدلالة التاريخية تحيل إلى "أمازيغ" الأب الروحي للبربر أو الأمازيغ. 
وهذا ما ذهب إليه ابن خلدون في تحديد نسب الأمازيغ بقوله "والحق الذي لا ينبغي التعويل على غيره في شأنهم أنهم من ولد كنعان بن حام بن نوح وأن اسم أبيهم أمازيغ". 
"
يرى البعض أن أصل الأمازيغ يعود إلى أوروبا، إذ ثمة معطيات لغوية وبشرية تشير إلى أن الإنسان الأمازيغي له صلة بالجنس الوندالي المنحدر من ألمانيا حاليا 
" 
الأمازيغ وإشكالية الأصل
الأمازيغ أو البربر مصطلحان يستعملان في الغالب للدلالة على السكان الأصليين الذين قطنوا شمال أفريقيا. 
وتبرز في مجال البحث حول الأصول التاريخية للأمازيغ اتجاهات عديدة: 
1- الأصل الأوروبي
أولها أولئك الذين تأثروا باتجاهات المدارس الغربية، ويرون أن أصل الأمازيغ إنما يتأصل في أوروبا، إذ ثمة معطيات لغوية وبشرية تشير إلى أن الإنسان الأمازيغي له صلة بالجنس الوندالي المنحدر من ألمانيا حاليا، وسبق له أن استعمر شمال أفريقيا. 
ويستند هذا الطرح إلى وجود تماثلات لغوية بين الأمازيغية ولغة الوندال الجرمانية من جهة، وإلى التشابه الذي يوجد بين بعض ملامح البربر والأوروبيين مثل لون العيون والشعر من جهة أخرى. 
وذهب البعض إلى أنهم من نسل الغاليين (gaulois) أو الجرمان الذين أتوا مع الفيالق الرومانية أو الوندال، وهو أمر لا يمكن التسليم به لكون هذا النمط من البربر عاش في تلك المناطق قبل الوجود الروماني. 
ومن ناحية أخرى لا يمكن التسليم داخل نفس الأسرة العرقية بذلك للاختلافات الحاصلة من باب التمثيل فقط بين بربر إقليمي القبائل وجبال الأوراس، بين من قامتهم متوسطة أو قصيرة وبينهم عدد كبير من الشقر، وبين أهل "مزاب" مثلا ذوي الشعور والعيون السود، أو بينهم وبين الطوارق. 
2- الأصل المحلي 
ويميل اتجاه آخر إلى بناء وجهة نظره على بعض الكشوفات الأركيولوجية والأنثربولوجية، إذ يفترض أنه تم العثور على أول إنسان في التاريخ في بعض مناطق أفريقيا (مثل كينيا وبتسوانا)، وبالتالي فالإنسان الأمازيغي لم يهاجر إلى شمال أفريقيا من منطقة ما ولكنه وجد فيها منذ البداية، والإنسان الذي عثر عليه يترجح أن يكون من السكان القدامى. 
3- الأصل العربي
ويذهب اتجاه آخر إلى ربط سكان هذه المنطقة بالمشرق وجزيرة العرب، حيث إنهم نزحوا من هناك إلى شمال أفريقيا نتيجة لحروب أو تقلبات مناخية وغيرها. 
ونقض ابن خلدون الآراء التي تقول إن البربر ينتمون إلى أصول عربية تمتد إلى اليمن أو القائلة إنهم من عرب اليمن، خصوصا قبائل بربرية مثل "هوارة وصنهاجة وكتامة" أكثر القبائل الأمازيغية ادعاء للعروبة. 
وينفي ابن خلدون نسبة البربر إلى العرب عبر اعتبارهم كنعانيين من ولد كنعان بن حام بن نوح، فالكنعانيون ليسوا عربا، وليسوا من أبناء سام. 
ويرفض كثير من المعاصرين نسبة البربر إلى العرب، ويؤكدون أن العرق الأمازيغي أحد الأعراق القديمة وأنه سابق للوجود العربي، وذلك استنادا إلى دراسات تفيد بأن أقدم الشعوب فوق الأرض 32 شعبا منها البربر، ولا وجود للعرب آنذاك. 
ويميل اتجاه آخر إلى القول باقتران ظهور اللغة الأمازيغية مع ظهور الإنسان القفصي (نسبة إلى قفصة بتونس) في الفترة بين عامي 9000 و6000 قبل الميلاد، وربما هجر الأمازيغ منبت الشعوب الأفراسية (في إثيوبيا وما جاورها) إلى شمال أفريقيا بعد أن دخلت المنطقة الأصل في موجة من التصحر، وتطورت اللغة الأفراسية مع الوقت إلى أمازيغية في شمال أفريقيا. 
وفي دراسة للباحث الفرنسي (Dr Ely Le Blanc) كشف أنه من خلال تنوع النمط العرقي يمكن القول إن شعب البربر قد تألف من عناصر غير متجانسة، انضم بعضها إلى بعض في أزمنة تاريخية مختلفة وتفاوتت درجة تمازجها، لكن يبدو من الصعب تحديد الفرع الذي ينتسبون إليه ومن أين أتوا. 
ولا يمكن تقرير شيء مؤكد فيما يتعلق بالأصول الأجناسية واللسانية للبربر، ويجب الاكتفاء بالقول إن البربر اسم يطلق على أقدم السكان المعروفين عند بداية الأزمنة التاريخية في الشمال الأفريقي وكانت لهم علاقات بالفراعنة المصريين، أحيانا سلمية وأحيانا حربية. 
وهم نفسهم الذين وجدهم الفينيقيون واليونان الذين استقروا في "برقة"، والقرطاجيون والرومان. واللغة التي كانوا يتكلمونها لا تزال هي اللغة التي يتكلم بها عدد من القبائل الأمازيغية اليوم. 
وضمن كل هذه الاتجاهات يسعى الأمازيغ إلى التأكيد على استقلالية لغتهم وأصولهم التاريخية باعتبارها رموزا للهوية الأمازيغية. 
*و أنا بصراحة مع الاصل الالماني الدي اكده عدد كبي من المؤرخين لأن نحن الامازيغ لا نشبه العرب في لون بشرتهم و لا أعينهم فالعرب بشرتهم سمراء تميل الى الون القمحي انا نحن فبشرتنا بيضاء و لون اعيننا فلي غالب الاحيان بني أو اخضر و كدلك لون الشعر هدا بالنسبة للشلوح الدي انا واحد منهم و عندي كثير من أصدقائي من الريف شعرهم أشقر و هدا يفند الكدبة التي تقول اننا جئنا من اليمن .

----------


## mohamed73

جزاك الله خيرا اخي

----------


## brucelee08

معلومات شيقة شكرا جزيلا

----------

